# How I have CURED & CONQUERED my IBS-C after 21 years of suffering



## FinallyFree (Aug 23, 2014)

Quick answer:

An alternating mix of Magnesium CITRATE and Linzess / Linaclotide / Constella.

My story:

I am a 37 year old guy who has been suffering from IBS-C for 21 years. Symptoms have been constipation, excessive gas / flatuence, depression, bloating, social anxiety, back pain, dizziness, fatigue, brain fog, severe straining and incomplete emptying.

Needless to say, this crippling IBS-C has had a severely negative impact on some of the most precious years of my life.

I have literally tried it all:

- Gluten free diet
- Modulon
- Propulsid
- Digestive enzymes
- Acidophilus
- Fennel
- Pepperment Tea
- Laxatives
- Resotran
- Metamucil
- Low fat diet
- Dairy free diet
- Meat free diet
- Drinking lots of water
- Smaller meals

... just to name a few. Nothing worked.

The only thing that ever worked on occasion was Zelnorm and / or drinking coffee.

Then, about a month ago, I discovered Magnesium CITRATE and Linzess / Linaclotide / Constella (is just becoming available in Canada). By using an alternating combination of these (145mg Constella one day and then 6 Magnesium Citrate pills the next day), I have had incredible relief and feel better than I have ever felt in 21 years.

If you're like me, you have been browsing the internet for answers and you'll do anything to stop the pain and get your life back. I have been browsing this very forum for many years anonymously searching for answers. I swore if I ever came up with answers, I would post it to help others.

I can't promise anything but I can only say that a combination of Magnesium CITRATE and Linzess / Linaclotide / Constella has been a miracle cure for me.

If you are suffering from IBS-C as I have been, I highly recommend trying Magnesium CITRATE first.

If that doesn't work, top it up with some and Linzess / Linaclotide / Constella... and get your life back.

I have CONQUERED this awful affliction and taught my bowels a lesson once and for all!

If this story helps even one person out there, then it's worth it.

Thank you and God Bless.


----------



## lookingforanswers2014 (Jan 31, 2014)

what is this? did you personally discovered this or your got this idea from medical source? how does this work ? science behind this?


----------



## CanadianGuy (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey FinallyFree,

What happens if you take magnesium citrate by itself daily by itself to bowel tolerance without taking the medication?

Why do you need the drug on in-between days?

Does the drug do something for you that the magnesium doesn't?

For example does magnesium citrate alone cause pain whereas alternating with the drug there is no pain?

Thanks.


----------



## FinallyFree (Aug 23, 2014)

CanadianGuy: I haven't tried taking the Magnesium Citrate by itself. This might sound weird but I know my stomach / bowels well enough that it's important to keep them "guessing" and / or "off guard". Thus, the reason I alternate daily. It's working great.

Both the Constella and Magnesium Citrate appear to do the same thing for me: I finally get the urge to have a BM on a daily basis and I don't have to strain. Plus the gas / flatuence has decreased significantly. The pain in my back is gone and my distended / protruding abdomen is a thing of the past (I felt and looked pregnant, and yeah, I'm a dude).

Neither drug causes me pain but if I take both on the same day, I get the runs.

I take one 145mg Constella one day and then 6 Magnesium Citrate capsules the next day:

https://well.ca/products/webber-naturals-magnesium-citrate_5365.html?gclid=CK30mqO0ssACFSMV7AodiRQAOg

From one Canadian Guy to another, I hope this helps!


----------

